# Childcare in Sharjah



## poloko

Hello

I have been offered a teaching position in Sharjah starting in August 2015. I have a 12 month old that will need to be in childcare as my wife will also be working. I have googled childcare in Sharjah and have contacted a few centres. The only one that got back to me was the australian intl nursery. Problem being is it is 20km from my accommodation and work place. Another problem is my work hours are from 7.45-4.45 meaning that in addition to term fees I would also have to pay hourly rate before 8am and after 1.30 pm. This makes it quite expensive. Any advice from someone who has been in a similar situation?

Many thanks


----------

